
Save The Money: Groupon’s Super Bowl Ads May Spark Faux Outrage - McKittrick
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/06/save-the-money-groupons-super-bowl-ads-may-spark-faux-outrage/
======
izendejas
When was the last time a web startup bought a super bowl ad slot? It seems to
have been right before the bubble. Or maybe the pets.com ad was just so
memorable--for the wrong reasons.

~~~
jonknee
Plenty of web startups buy Super Bowl ads. Go Daddy, CareerBuilder, Cars.com,
Overstock.com, Monster.com, Priceline.com, and Hulu all come to mind.

~~~
izendejas
Thanks. Except, I'm not sure Hulu qualifies as a web startup since it's a
joint venture by NBC et al. I see CareerBuilder is owned by Garnett and
others, too. I just watched a salesforce/chatter ad, but again, no longer
startups as they are public. Just curious.

------
sk_0919
Though I've admired the Groupon humor in their emails and PR, these ads just
didn't seem funny...not sure what taste it leaves in the mouth...

------
veb
The best advertisements are ones you don't need sound to understand what's
going on.

I.E. anyone can understand

------
powera
Wait, both Groupon AND LivingSocial are running Super Bowl ads? Can we declare
this a bubble yet? PLEASE?

~~~
klbarry
How can it be a bubble? Their money isn't based on investments that hope for
future earnings, but from their own yearly, insane profits.

~~~
michaeldhopkins
If the group coupon concept is a fad but valued by investors as something
more, than the concept is a bubble.

~~~
michaeldhopkins
Why the downvote? Companies are priced based on potential earnings as well as
actual earnings. For example, the potential earnings of collateralized
mortgages were thought to be high, so the companies that owned them were
priced to account for that. When it turned out that owning CMOs was a bad
business model, the companies' market values dropped, costing investors money.
And, there is no difference between people stopping mortgage payments and
people stopping coupon purchases when it comes to earnings projections.

------
nhangen
Love them. Witty, memorable, and most importantly - they get the point across
without being in your face.

------
dot
love these. anyone know who made them?

~~~
jonknee
Crispin Porter + Bogusky

<http://cpbgroup.com/>

